# Not sure what to do



## onifiro (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello, i have been with my girlfriend for 2 years and we have a wonderful 4 month old son together. a couple months back she said that she just want feeling it any more and that feeling just isnt there. We talked it out that day and were seemingly very happy and normal. Just recently she said that we need to break up (not take a break) because she just doesnt know if im the one for her. Whenever we are together we are always very happy and very seldom fight. I dont know if she is exhausted or what to do but i am madly in love with her and want nothing but to stay together especially for our son. I have begged and pleaded and cried but i feel shes becoming more and more resolute about the break up. Do you think counselling would help? What should i do?


----------



## onifiro (Oct 11, 2011)

I realize that this forum is about marriage but i could really use the sound advice.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It takes a while sometimes for people to respond. 

I suggest looking into PPD (post pardem depression).

It's only been 4 months after birth and should could be really suffering from it.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I would agree with the above statement.

I would also suggest giving her some space and time to think. Sometimes, the stronger you come on, the more it may drive someone away. She may need time to just step back and look at the relationship from a distance, and hopefully she'll realize what she wants.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Counseling will not help, both of you have to want to fix the relationship in order for it to work.Worst comes to worst the best way could be you let her go ,she realizes she loves you and takes you back.You crying is not going to help.
GL


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

vivea said:


> .You crying is not going to help.
> GL


:iagree:

This makes me want to run sooooo far away from my h when I'm already feeling I need some space it seems to push me away more. Be strong!!!!


----------



## Tommo (Oct 1, 2011)

Four months? Yep, PPD might be in play but...underneath it all...it's like a drunk: there's the happy drunk and then there's the mean drunk. Swap alcohol for PPD and you either get a good reason for the emotions...or Mr Freud is slipping one over on you.

Keep and eye on the situation. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------

